# showing off.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

In the gym on Tuesday, I decided to outdo another guy that I see there quite a bit. For some reason I have immensely strong calf muscles and can always lift the entire stack on the standing calf raise machine (395 kilos + my own body weight (which doubles it ))

Only on tuesday, when I came to the downpoint of the exercise, I felt a little twinge in my back. By wednesday morning I could hardly move.

Needless to say I've now had to spend extra money on a Chirpopractor, and can't go to the gym for at least the next week.

And a TT is probably one of the worst cars when you're finding it difficult to move.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

You were probably wearing the wrong trainers Kell  ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Typical arrogant "I'm a gym type" twat.......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh dear Kell, you show off [smiley=stop.gif] and put ya feet up instead


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

> For some reason I have immensely strong calf muscles and can always lift the entire stack on the standing calf raise machine (395 kilos + my own body weight (which doubles it ))


That's 62 stone..!!!! You must have kangaroo legs [smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Typical arrogant "I'm a gym type" twat.......


WTF???


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> That's 62 stone..!!!! You must have kangaroo legs Â [smiley=speechless.gif]


Actually, inclcuding my own body weight of around 16 stone, its:

485.000 kilogram [kg] equivalent to: 76.37364 stone


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Sure thats not pounds, although i'm no gym expert


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

well I wondered that too, but everything else in the gym is in kilos or kilometres and this is from the same range of (new) machines.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

What's a gym?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> WTF


Basically you let your ego get the better of you - and subsequently suffered the consequences.  lowering yourself to all I can describe is the faction of people that frequent gyms only to stroke their own egos and show off. This ain't what exercise is all about.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

You mean you don't like to strut and posture in lycra Saint?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You mean you don't like to strut and posture in lycra Saint? Â


ps Lycra Saint sounds a little like a French Alpine village.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Basically you let your ego get the better of you - and subsequently suffered the consequences. Â  lowering yourself to all I can describe is the faction of people that frequent gyms only to stroke their own egos and show off. This ain't what exercise is all about.


I know :-[.

Hence why I was putting 'showing off' into the Flame room.

However, the fact remains, that I can and do normally lift that weight. This time around I worked up through the weights and didn't just go for the big one like so many January starters.

The fact that I've been going to the gym on a regular basis for about six years and never had an injury shows that ordinarily I wouldn't succomb to such childish behaviour and I certainly won't do it again.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ooooooooooooooooo nothing wrong with lycra - that tight fitting sensual feel oooooohhhh ermm...doh...I forgot where I was there for a second


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> What's a gym?


It's where blokes go to letch.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not in my gym. :-X


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> The fact that I've been going to the gym on a regular basis for about six years and never had an injury shows that ordinarily I wouldn't succomb to such childish behaviour and I certainly won't do it again


Maybe you are just getting old ;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Kell - I've seen your type in the gym. I bet you look like an upside down isosceles triangle. 

Did this other guy ask you out?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Kell - I've seen your type in the gym. I bet you look like an upside down isosceles triangle.
> quote]
> 
> I wish. I go to the gym as damage limitation for the lager and curries. The way I figure it, I've pretty much reached my fighting weight, and the more I eat the more I have to do in the gym. As penance for talking shoite when drunk if nothing else.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> I wish.


I put the  at the end of that because it didn't occur to me for a minute that you would really want to look like an upside down triangle!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> What's a gym?


man after my own heart ;D

hope it heals well Kell and that it doesn't drag on.......stop showing off! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Kell - I've seen your type in the gym. I bet you look like an upside down isosceles triangle.
> quote]
> 
> I wish. Â I go to the gym as damage limitation for the lager and curries. Â The way I figure it, I've pretty much reached my fighting weight, and the more I eat the more I have to do in the gym. Â As penance for talking shoite when drunk if nothing else.


solid logic.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

AH...but does the maths really add up on this?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have been to gym where some machines are in pounds and some in kilos.

Lifting so much in kgs sounds too much.

Make sure you don't do silly things like this again. You can cause permanent damage to your body.

Many times some people asked me to lift this or that. I tell them that I can' t do it and end of story.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Many times some people asked me to lift this or that. I tell them that I can' t do it .


What a shame you wouldnt be able to help me? 

I often have to ask for help from the nice, fit, muscle rippling man working out next to me in the gym. Some of those weights are ever so heavy!!

Its also really nice when the same man offers to check your technique too, the chest press seems to be a favourite with them. ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> What a shame you wouldnt be able to help me?
> 
> I often have to ask for help from the nice, fit, muscle rippling man working out next to me in the gym. Some of those weights are ever so heavy!!
> 
> Its also really nice when the same man offers to check your technique too, the chest press seems to be a favourite with them. Â ;D ;D


 ;D

Allow me to expand a bit. I haven't seen any woman who can lift more than me in the gym...they don't exist.

So I can help any of them that are desperate for assistance.

The correct technique for the chest presses is breathing. And in order to check this, I have to rest my hand on the woman's chest to monitor this. ;D If you need any help, give me a shout...my monitoring technique works like a dream! ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> my monitoring technique works like a dream! Â


more like in your dreams...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> ;D
> 
> Allow me to expand a bit. I haven't seen any woman who can lift more than me in the gym...they don't exist.
> 
> ...


Remind me to steer well clear of you then when I'm doing some chest exercises


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Watch out when your doing your glutes!!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Also, better watch out when exercising inner thighs too.... ;D
Does breathing technique matter here too!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I love it when women do stretching exercises in the gym.  ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I love it when women do stretching exercises in the gym. Â  ;D


Why? :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Because he's a pervert and he likes to see women bent over so that he can see the outline of their thongs against their lycra shorts.

Or is that just me?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2004)

> Or is that just me?


 

Navy blue knickers and now thongs under your lycra shorts, you really are showing off :-* ;D


----------

